# 18 month old needing dental surgery. Considering malpractice lawsuit! ADVICE PLEASE!!



## Girlmomx3 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ill keep this as brief as possible! We took our daughter to a pediatric dentist at the first sign of decay when she was 11 months old. Her two front teeth needed capped/crowned. Since then my daughter has had to have ELEVEN different crowns!! They all kept chipping away. By this one pediatric dentist!!! All done being restrained in his lap. We asked more than once about general anaesthetic he said he would never do that for such a "small procedure" and told us it was very dangerous and that some kids did not wake up. Of course that terrified us so we continued. At the last chekup in June he said that it was really bad again one tooth was possibly to the root and she would need freezing and possibly a root canal in which he was going to do so on his lap restrained!!!! He postponed until august and went on vacation. However it did not sit well with my husband and I. We made an emergency appointment today with another pediatric dentist. This dentist said she needed to have surgery. That the top two side teeth will most likely be salvageable but that her two top will need pulled. (Possibility of all 4)The teeth are soft all the way through. I am BESIDE myself over this. Not to mention the first doc was adamant that it was due to me still breast feeding as the cause, our second opion agreed on that as well. But our pediatrician says it is not from breastmilk. Help!! Has anyone gone through this?? The dentist today warned us of a lisp. We are actually considering malpractice here. We can not believe we were so on top of things and went at the first sign of trouble and are now here.


----------

